# Orlando: HGVC or RCI Exchange?



## Maverick1963 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am planning a week trip to Orlando with my family (wife & 8 y.o son) in summer of 2007.  As I can stay in 2BR for 4800 points, I am considering RCI exchange.  Also I have a good interest in staying at a timeshare other than Hilton.  I wish to know possibilities of exchange - easy or tough?, and which resort I should go after if not staying at HGVC.  I would appreciate your advice.  Thanks!


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 30, 2006)

Try putting out a request for the 2 Hiltons through RCI.  If it confirms, it will be 4800 points instead of 7000 points.  You may want to also look into Summer Bay, but I think the Hilton is nicer.


----------



## haygos01 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmm, I guess I never thought about it until you mentioned it in this thread.  

Since HGVC members request the week from RCI through HGVC, wouldn't HGVC push them to book through the club rather than book the same unit through RCI?  It would seem this would be discouraged, it cost a little more but uses far less HGVC points.  

Maybe there is a timing thing here where they do not make all the units available through RCI until a certain time.  It would seem that if they did not have a unit available through the club then they would not have one available through RCI, but the reverse could happen.

Has anyone out there ever stayed at a HGVC resort via an RCI trade requested through HGVC?


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 31, 2006)

haygos01 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I guess I never thought about it until you mentioned it in this thread.
> 
> 
> Has anyone out there ever stayed at a HGVC resort via an RCI trade requested through HGVC?



I am staying at hgvc this march that I booked with SFX. It was cheaper than booking with hgvc club. I deposited my gold season 2 bedroom(5000) and exchanged for a 2 bedroom in march ( plat 7000). I did have to pay an exchange fee but the point savings was worth it.

With rci it would only have been 4800 points.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 1, 2006)

Interesting....sounds like it is worth a try next time.


----------



## Seth Nock (Feb 1, 2006)

Many of my buyers trade back into a Hilton through RCI.  There was 1 time that I booked a Scotland Hilton through RCI at 4800 points and it actually was not available through HGVC for 7000 points.


----------



## Amy (Feb 1, 2006)

haygos01 said:
			
		

> Maybe there is a timing thing here where they do not make all the units available through RCI until a certain time.



HGVC weeks typically do not show up for RCI exchange until six to nine months in advance of check-in.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 2, 2006)

Question for those who have done this, do you handle through the call center, with the RCI option?  Is there a place to do this on the website?  Thanks.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Feb 2, 2006)

Seth, thanks.  While I was interested in staying at non-hilton facilities, I may try as you advised.


----------

